# Pwn's 12x12x18 Exo Terra build



## Pwn (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey guys im new to the frog world but i thought i would start a build post, im going to start with the 12x12x18 exo terra with a mist king and see how it goes. my box just came from josh's frogs so i should be able to get started on it soon but here is what i got sofar



















I got the 2nd light as well and im useing led bulbs on both of them, I guess I will have to get a glass store nearby to cut some glass lids for the tank and drill some bulkhead holes for the ro line for the mist king. should be fun im looking forward to the building of it, looks like fun. I still have no clue what frogs I want to put in it yet. I want to get the plants growing and everything first. looks like a lot of good info for me to look over on the site, cant wait to start.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks cool dude, I love my 12x12x18" exo. Your's is looking real cool already. I run LED's on mine too but no mist king. 

I have a trio of veraderos in there now, I'd suggest getting a pair of thumbnails or something like that. Nothing else would really fit...

keep us updated!


----------



## Pwn (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok so I finally got started on the build I added a mag hide that I siliconed into place along with some flower pots for plants and then got the great stuff in, ill do some more work on the background this weekend and drill some holes for the ro bulkheads for the mist king. also 2 quick questions, is it needed to get a heat pad for dart frogs in these setups? and what is everyones take on the air stip under the doors for the exo terra should I add a screen to it block it off leave it be? Haven't made up my mind on what frog i want, I still have a long way to go im more worried about plats at this point and what I can feed the frogs that wont make a mess. But I did see these Dendrobates imitator 'Intermedius' - Dendrobates imitator | Josh's Frogs that i thought looked good for my setup and I liked there look. talk to yall soon here are the pic's.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

has the foam dried yet?


----------



## Pwn (Mar 8, 2012)

ya its dryed for a few days


----------



## Pwn (Mar 8, 2012)

OK so background is done and i have been working on ff Proofing the tank. I used no see um mesh on the inside of the door vent so the tank can still get some airflow and then siliconed the seams to the vent. I also siliconed the edges around the doors to give them a better seal. I got two 1/4 glass panels that i siliconed in for the lid after tearing out the mesh. also i got two holes drilled on the right side of the tank for ro bulkheads one will be for the mistking mister and the second i plan to build a fan like i found on this post http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...construction-using-spare-mistking-nozzle.html . I have a Herpkeeper controller on its way as well to control the Heating, cooling, humidity, and lights.

Next few things on the to do list and painting the tank to hide the background work and hooking up the misting system since i'm still waiting on a few parts to build the fan. I'm getting close to being able to set it up and get some plants in it though! I'll take some pics of the tank in a few days when its all cleaned up.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Keeping the humidity in these types of tanks are really tricky. As you prbly know already, change the screen top with a glass top with a inch vent. If that isnt keeping the humidity in. I would cover the vents on the bottom with the mesh or weed blocker that u use to separate the hydroton from the soil. That should hold the humidity in. I have a 12x12x18 zoo med with three varaderos. Goodluck

Make sure u sand down the black foam.


----------



## Pwn (Mar 8, 2012)

ok so I'm back with some more pics of the tank, it still needs to be cleaned up some more but first few pics are of finishing the background and the rest is what it looks like now with plants controller and all that fun stuff. The plants are 2 Bromeliads a fireball and a superball, a oncidium twinkle, peperomia prostrata, phalaenopsis - mini, and some gold tip spike moss. i got all the plants except the fireball from josh's frogs. I'm loving the controller sofar it makes my life easy. the day temp has been running around 84 and the night temp is around 76, the fan is having a hard time keeping up with the coolingand the humidaty i have set to stay between 85-95 %. next up is to let the plants grow in and to get some spingtails and fruit flys


----------



## Pwn (Mar 8, 2012)

plants are doing well and just got 2 frogs i tryed for a bit and got one ok shot but they are small and i dont have a macro lens and they run from the camera lol but here is one of them and a updated tank pic


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i'd recommend adding leaf litter. Your frogs will thank u


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful work and beautiful frogs!


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

The tank looks Great! 

What kind of Orchid is that in the foreground? You might have a problem with that being planted in the substrate. Most orchids (especially) Phalaenopsis Orchids need to dry a bit before they are watered next. Now that does not mean to let it dry completely (that would kill it). If the roots remain constantly water logged, they will rot and die.

I hope this helps;

Clay


----------



## The Dude1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Tank looks great! I just got the same one. I have a couple plants coming, but I really like the broms. I'll have to order some from Josh when I get the FF's and more springtails for my tanks. How are the frogs doing?


----------

